# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Collegiate Triple Jumper looking for advice on 1st Cycle

## edinho2k10

I've been doing quite a bit of research on this site for the past year and other credible sources (i.e. medical journals). I've looked at Anavar primarily for research showing a degree of strength gains without much weight gain. I've looked at Winstrol a bit, but not too keen on it since triple jumping is already hard on the joints entirely so wouldn't like to mess with that too much. I have some good ideas on what I would take with Anavar such as Halotestin or Provion and end off with some Nova or another PCT. Looking for any critiquing on these for a cycle, and also looking to do it this coming summer more as a strength based stack to increase strength to weight ratio since I'll be doing a lot of power, explosiveness, and speed training in the off season. My diet is on par due to being an athlete, plus my mom makes healthy food all the time for me which aides alot during summer time, like no joke she loves to cook since she wants to be a nutritionist so my diet is not of any concern  :Big Grin: . Like I said earlier I'm an athlete and don't need and am not looking for much mass gains, just purely strength so I can develop power and speed for my event. I'm 21 and have read the thread put by a vet geared towards new comers to steroids and supps and such so I've been warned about my age and I'm not going in blind. Once again, critiquing and some advice on this would be greatly appreciated, oh and here are my stats.
Jumping 47ft right now, want to get to 50ft or better by next year.

BF: 7%
Height: 6'2
Weight: 205lbs
Bench: 250lbs
Squat: 410lbs
Deadlift: 490lbs
Vert: 35in

----------

